# When your Betta dies...



## TurtleMan84 (Jun 3, 2012)

What do you do with your Betta when they die? Do you bury them? Flush them down a toilet? Just curious...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I bury mine in one of my potted plants, fortunately, I haven't had to do it too much. I advise against flushing as it can be potentially harmful to your local water ways.


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

I buried my last dead betta in a favorite potted plant. Fish corpses are great fertilizer, especially a little one that won't overwhelm the plant. It also seems more respectful than just tossing the body in the trash or flushing down the toilet. "We are Dust."


----------



## TurtleMan84 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, I wouldn't flush them, wouldn't want to risk clogging my pipes or septic tank.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I feel that it would be best to honor their memory in a garden..or backyard..buried..with small rocks around the grave site..I would feel uneasy about flushing. Because if you bury..you could always go to see the plot..and visit


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

And to add..I would take of thier fave plants or the hidey hole and bury them with that, or in their cave..would make me feel better


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i hate to sound heartless, but i just throw them in Ma's flowers. if their tank was bare-bottom, i take out the plants and dump the whole tank into the flowers.....


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

I've heard of people putting them in their compost box. They're animals, therefore biodegradable, and perfectly safe to compost. Idk how I'd feel about that.. probs similar to if I put him in the trash :/


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't mean to sound heartless but I flush mine. (I do not worry about my local water. Seriously it comes from the river and then is cleaned.)
I have thought about burying them but I worry my other pets or chickens may dig them up. It may be a weird thing to worry about, but I wouldn't want them to be eaten...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I flush mine.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I flush mine, too. I don't have any place to bury them anyway and I also would be afraid something would dig them up and eat them.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I grow cat nip so now if a fish dies I just put them in the soil of my nip. Used to flush them, don't see how a single fish can harm a whole city's waterway when pesticides and such have a much more harmful effect and much larger quantities.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I just chuck mine in the bin or the compost outside. I have buried a couple of my favourites but usually once they're dead I just wrap them up in tissue and in the bin they go.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

When mine dies, heaven forbid it be less than three years from now, I'll bury him on a sunny day in my neighbourhood's park, the Parc Monceau. I don't care if it might be illegal, because he deserves a good resting place.

Just thinking about it puts a tear in my eye...


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

I flush my smaller fish. Haven't had any of my big goldies or the giant pleco die on me yet but when they do I'll bury them with the plants for fertilizer.


----------



## Bladezero (May 14, 2012)

Had only one Betta death so far, Bought and then Buried him in a Bonzai tree pot and stuck his favorite plant(had a 30g full of real plants but he loves this one fake plant) in there too. So now he's given new life to a bonzai with his death.. Just feels like a final respect to him.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Mine get the Viking funeral. Down the ceramic highway to the ocean...

Jeff.


----------

